# Orange Beach recommendations



## Kingfish750 (Apr 5, 2010)

Going to be in OB next weekend with the bay boat, and plan to fight the crowds for snapper but I'm looking for some inshore help in case the weather is bad. It's snapper season so I'm sure it will be blowing. Hoping to put my wife on some fish. I usually fish for trout and reds in MS or LA marsh, but have no inshore experience in OB area. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

My first choice would be Little Lagoon for trout. Red fishing is decent at the right time of the year in there also. There are a couple of inshore reefs within running distance that may be holding some white trout now. The massive amount of rain we've had in the last month has taken a toll.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

The trout and redfish bite has been very good and the flounder fishing finally picked up in the last two weeks. We are getting most of our reds and bigger trout near Perdido pass but there are plenty of other places to get in on some good trout action without dealing with the crowds around the pass. How familiar are you with the OB area? Is there a chance you could stop by our store on canal rd with a chart?


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Need to see Chris at SAMs for sure. On canal rd toward bear pt. 
We like fishing some of the grass areas in the AM and afternoons, inshore reefs during the day (although last time they were not producing), and the rocks at the pass. We have also been known to run down the ICW to Oyster Bay, Bon Secour Bay, Ft Morgan- some platforms, marsh, and oyster bars there for drum, trout and flounder. Hopefully soon the triple tail will be showing up too.

Hey Chris- told you I'd get that Quantum Smoke if I had to wait too long for that repair  sweet reel! Finally got one of my own now! But, still let me know when my Catalyst comes back from the shop.


----------



## Kingfish750 (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks for the help guys.

Chris, I'm staying in Walker Key, right across the street from you. I will stop in Thursday afternoon when I get in town.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'll be here all evening Thursday


----------



## davidjimm (May 22, 2014)

*Any help*

Hey Chris.

I'll be staying on Perdido Pass, fishing Perdido Bay this coming weekend.

Can I stop by your store with a chart?

Do you have live bait (shrimp, bull minnows)?

Thanks!


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

davidjimm said:


> Hey Chris.
> 
> I'll be staying on Perdido Pass, fishing Perdido Bay this coming weekend.
> 
> ...


 
Just a quick reply as Chris is off today and may be out on the water. They currently don't have live bait, and I'm sure if you stop by with a chart, he'll help point you into the right direction.... His usual work days are Wed thru Sun, and usually gets in after lunch (about 1PM I believe).
Hope this was helpful.


----------



## davidjimm (May 22, 2014)

*Thanks!*

I appreciate the quick answer. Do you have any idea who might have some Friday late afternoon when I come in? Might they have some by then?


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Go Fish in front of Zekes Marina may have live bait. It's hit or miss. They have a "Live Bait" sign, if it's off they are out.

Top Gunn in the Winn Dixie shopping center usually has shrimp, bull minnows, and crabs in sheapshead season.

Greys Bait and Tackle in the Winn Dixie Shopping center (Perdido Fl) also is a good bet.

I've found when one store is out, the all usually are.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

hjorgan said:


> Go Fish in front of Zekes Marina may have live bait. It's hit or miss. They have a "Live Bait" sign, if it's off they are out.
> 
> Top Gunn in the Winn Dixie shopping center usually has shrimp, bull minnows, and crabs in sheapshead season.
> 
> ...


...and J&M Tackle on Canal rd in Orange Beach


----------

